# p22 slide catch help



## cragrat (Jun 6, 2007)

i have had my p22 5" for about 2 yrs. i've probably put 3000 rounds through it and i clean it regularly. it's my favorite gun. i was inspecting it the other day and i saw the slide catch had an unusual amount of wear on it. i might be wrong but in saying this but i haven't notice it before. i'm kinda concerned this has just started happening and is going to wear down the slide to much to hang on it. anybody seen this? surely this is not lack of lube. cause if the gun is too wet it will barely stay open on the last shot. any information is appreciated.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Drop the mag, yank the slide back, and push the slide catch up. If it's working fine that way, it's the magazine button that's not doing the job. If it's still slipping, well then it's probably the catch. I've only put about 1,200 rounds through mine and haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## cragrat (Jun 6, 2007)

*it works fine.*

i'm just curious on how much wear and tear people are seeing on it. that is my concern because it is seems to have just started.


----------

